# Close Encounters of the Dangerous Kind?



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

*Exotic Pets: Close Encounters of the Dangerous Kind? *

*New report: Wild animals as ‘pets’ threaten the environment and public health*

Dogs and domestic cats may be the most conventional and numerous companion animals, r ‘pets’, but wild animals, such as snakes and lizards, and even meerkats and monkeys, are increasingly in demand around homes in Europe. Wild in nature and often unpredictable, these animals are not only potentially dangerous to people, able to inflict severe physical injury, or transmit harmful diseases, but they suffer. Requiring specialised care and specific living conditions, many wild pets become too much to handle and are simply abandoned, causing serious problems for the local environment and native species and can cost billions of Euros to be removed.


A new report, ‘Wild Pets in the European Union’, launched today at the European Parliament, provides an insight into the legal and illegal trade in and keeping of wild animals in European households. It provides evidence that these animals pose a threat to their often inexperienced keepers, other animals, indigenous species and the natural environment. 

Daniel Turner, co-author of the report and spokesperson for ENDCAP, the coalition of NGOs behind its publication, explains,

“The trade not only threatens biodiversity and the local ecology but, many experts agree, represents an increasing risk to the health and welfare of European citizens. Animals, particularly those caught from the wild, may carry harmful pathogens that are potentially infectious to humans. Such diseases are called zoonoses. More than 60% of all human infectious diseases and up to 75% of emerging diseases may be traced to wild animals.”

Turner continued, “Well-known examples include avian influenza and psittacosis from birds; salmonellosis from amphibians, reptiles and birds; and hepatitis A, tuberculosis, monkey pox and herpesvirus simiae-B from primates.” Fish, amphibians, reptiles, mammals and captive-bred birds are all imported into the EU and traded between EU countries, and are commonly kept as ‘pets’ by members of the public. While the majority are traded legally, 25% are thought to be imported illegally, with the majority likely to be captured from the wild. Annual records indicate that legal imports include approximately 1.5 billion ornamental fish; 10 million live reptiles; millions of captive-bred birds and small mammals (such as prairie dogs and meerkats); and increasing numbers of non-human primates, although the majority of these end up in medical research rather than as pets.

Catherine Bearder, a Liberal Democrat MEP for the South East, hosted the launch of the report ‘Wild Pets in the European Union’ on Wednesday at the parliament. She said,

“The sheer amount of legal imports of wild pets into the European Union each year is staggering and reflects an increasing demand from the public. But the ENDCAP report goes to great lengths to show just how difficult it is to care for these unfamiliar, unpredictable and dangerous animals. Aside from the risk to European citizens, there is also the impact to consider on the sustainability of these animal populations in their natural habitats. It must be stopped. I intend to make sure the European Commission fully digests this report and considers stringent, urgent rules to bringing this trade in wild pets under control.”

The EU’s multi-billion Euro exotic pet industry is one of the largest international markets for wild animals, with outlets including pet shops, garden centres, street markets, via newspaper advertisements and, increasingly, online via the internet.

Will Travers OBE, CEO of the Born Free Foundation and President of the Species Survival Network, expressed his concerns about the loss of biodiversity which the capture of and trade in wild animals causes,
“Harvesting methods used to collect the animals can result in serious disturbance to habitats, displacement, injury and death. For example, an estimated 90% of wild reptiles captured for the pet trade die before the end of their first year in captivity.”

Travers continued, “Furthermore, the accidental or deliberate release of wild pets can lead to the establishment of invasive alien species, which can disrupt ecosystems and displace local fauna. The EU reportedly spends over €12 billion annually on controlling invasive alien species. Of over 5,000 respondents to an EU Commission survey on Invasive Alien Species (which ended in April 2012), more than 80% indicated they wanted greater restrictions on the sale of exotic species of animals and plants.”

ENDCAP is making the following recommendations:

1. The European Community (both the Commission and Member States) urgently review the impacts caused by the ongoing trade in wild pets in relation to biodiversity, alien species, public safety and animal welfare;

2. Appropriate and immediate action be taken to harmonise animal protection regulations across the EU;

3. Import controls be extended to include certification that the capture, storage and shipping of wild animals does not result in animal suffering as a result of injuries and mortality;

4. Additional measures be adopted to guarantee appropriate minimum captive wild animal welfare standards;

5. The introduction of measures to exclude wild-caught animals from the pet trade;

6. Provisions to ensure that all risks to animal and human health and safety are minimised;

7. Serious consideration be given to the introduction of a ban on all the import of all wild animals as ‘pets’.

*FOR ALL PRESS ENQUIRIES, PLEASE CONTACT BORN FREE'S PR DEPARTMENT:*

Shirley Galligan, PR Director T: 0207 792 9668 M: 07773 848352
Kate Chapman, PR Officer T: 01403 240170 M: 07920 195512

*Editors notes:*

*ENDCAP Co-ordinator and Report author - Daniel Turner +44 7920 195594*

*Notes on specific trade:*

*Reptiles*
The premature mortality rate for reptiles in the pet trade is very high. An estimated 90% of wild-caught reptiles captured for the pet trade die before the end of their first year in captivity, even though the natural lifespan of commonly-traded species may range from between 8-120 years (Altherr & Freyer 2001). The analysis of published materials shows that reptiles are particularly sensitive to captivity-related stress. More recently, an investigation at a US commercial supplier of wild pets to Europe identified that 80% of amphibians, reptiles and mammals became sick, injured or died, and the mortality rate of approximately 70% over six weeks, was apparently, ‘standard’ for the pet industry (Warwick & Toland 2012). A scientific study in the UK carried out by the Animal Protection Agency, (2012), has shown that at least 75% of reptiles die within one year in the home.

The incidence of venomous snake bites is rising in Europe, due mainly to the increased keeping of exotic highly venomous species such as rattlesnakes.

Salmonellosis is the most commonly recorded zoonotic disease transmitted to humans from reptiles. In the United States in the 1960s and 1970s, 280,000 cases of salmonellosis were attributed annually to the trade and keeping of baby turtles. It is estimated that 90% of captive reptiles harbour salmonella.

*Primates*
Keeping of non-human primates as ‘pets’ varies considerably between individual EU countries. The actual number of primates kept as pets in the EU is not known, although between 2,500 and 7,500 may be kept by private individuals in the UK alone. The Netherlands, Bulgaria, Italy, Portugal, Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia and Hungary have implemented bans on the keeping of primates. Denmark bans the import and keeping of the majority of primate species. Belgium has a ‘positive list’ for mammal species which prevents the keeping of some primate species, whilst Austria and Poland ban the private keeping of Great Apes. The UK requires keepers of those primate species listed by as part of the Dangerous Wild Animals Act (1976) to be licensed, and has a non-binding Code of Practice for the keeping of non-human primates. Many primatologists, conservationists, zoo professionals, primate rescue organisations and other respected professionals support significantly restricting or ending the keeping of primates.

*ENDCAP* is a coalition of 24 NGOs from 14 European countries, which work together to seek higher standards in the protection and welfare of wild animals in captivity in the European Union.

*About the Born Free Foundation*

The Born Free Foundation is a dynamic international wildlife charity, devoted to compassionate conservation and animal welfare. Born Free takes action worldwide to protect threatened species and stop individual animal suffering. Born Free believes wildlife belongs in the wild and works to phase out zoos. We rescue animals from lives of misery in tiny cages and give them lifetime care.

Born Free protects lions, elephants, tigers, gorillas, wolves, polar bears, dolphins, marine turtles and many more species in their natural habitat, working with local communities to help people and wildlife live together without conflict. Our high-profile campaigns change public attitudes, persuade decision-makers and get results. Every year, Born Free helps hundreds of thousands of animals worldwide. For more information about Born Free please visit: www.bornfree.org.uk

*Images*

Image 1: © Lulú the monkey (rescued by FAADA). Copyright FAADA
Image 2: © Terraristika pet market, Germany. Copyright Animal Public


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

"A scientific study in the UK carried out by the Animal Protection Agency, (2012), has shown that at least 75% of reptiles die within one year in the home."

I would really love to see that study. Do you think if I wrote to the APA they would send me a copy? I would really like to know how they prove such a statistic. Has anybody actually seen this published, or is that figure just quoted without the rest of the study? 

What can we do to fight this?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

This report has been published today to coincide with the beginnig of tomorrows *Conference on the Import & Keeping of Exotic Animals in the EU* (check out Chris's earlier post http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...port-keeping-exotic-animals.html#post10517084) this has been organised by ENDCAP which consists of 24 groups from around the EU (including APA).

It will most likely be handed out to all the delagates attending and be sent out to all the current Euro MP's.

Gordon Glasson
FBH VC


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Iulia said:


> "A scientific study in the UK carried out by the Animal Protection Agency, (2012), has shown that at least 75% of reptiles die within one year in the home."
> 
> I would really love to see that study. Do you think if I wrote to the APA they would send me a copy? I would really like to know how they prove such a statistic. Has anybody actually seen this published, or is that figure just quoted without the rest of the study?
> 
> What can we do to fight this?


the study was indeed published in an journal called the Biologist, however the study is nothing but probably/maybe/possibly statements with next to no referenceing to scientific literature or data. Any referencing that is included in the 'article' is written by or for Clifford Warwick, Catrina Steedman or Philip Arena, and is more than likely funded by the APA. In other words, its a load of Tosh! nothing more can be expected from these 'Scientists' AKA Charlatans.

What can we do to fight this? Support the Hobby, donate to the FBH, join the IHS or other worthwhile organisation. And keep a close eye on things. Inform your relatives about the AR Groups, even if they dont really care, let them know how false they are, so if they are approached for a donation, they know the truth.

I hope this conference is run well, and Chris can work his magic as usual.

Words cant describe the feelings bubbling up in me when I read these kind of things.

Also, I love that on one hand, reptiles require such specialised care which no-one could offer, but as soon as they let them free in the British countryside, they will roam rampant and destroy the ecosystem, because we have such awesome, perfect weather for all these reptiles!


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Tarron said:


> the study was indeed published in an journal called the Biologist, however the study is nothing but probably/maybe/possibly statements with next to no referenceing to scientific literature or data. Any referencing that is included in the 'article' is written by or for Clifford Warwick, Catrina Steedman or Philip Arena, and is more than likely funded by the APA. In other words, its a load of Tosh! nothing more can be expected from these 'Scientists' AKA Charlatans.
> 
> What can we do to fight this? Support the Hobby, donate to the FBH, join the IHS or other worthwhile organisation. And keep a close eye on things. Inform your relatives about the AR Groups, even if they dont really care, let them know how false they are, so if they are approached for a donation, they know the truth.
> 
> ...


That last point is quite interesting, and makes clear the idiocy and unscientific nature of their arguments.

Keep up the good work Chris, the FBH and all of your supporters.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I was wondering if someone who knows the ins and outs of the argument could draft a letter that we could all send to our MEPs?

Not an 'APA are nutters' rant, but a reasoned argument as a letter template?

Similar to what organisations are doing over the HS2 debate?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont worry people,Steven Rudge will have a master plan to solve this issue......!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Berber King said:


> Dont worry people,Steven Rudge will have a master plan to solve this issue......!


Why write something like 
Why try and mock people that just want better for the hobby and that are not even in the thread.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Iulia said:


> I was wondering if someone who knows the ins and outs of the argument could draft a letter that we could all send to our MEPs?
> 
> Not an 'APA are nutters' rant, but a reasoned argument as a letter template?
> 
> Similar to what organisations are doing over the HS2 debate?


Iulia,

The conference is taking place over the next two days and we don't as yet know how this report will be accepted by those attending or who will agree with and who will disagree with it.

Once the conference is over and we know who is on our side and who isn't, we can begin fighting back with things like letter writing (and more).

Gordon Glasson
FBH VC


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Tarron said:


> I hope this conference is run well, and Chris can work his magic as usual.


Looking at the agenda and at those chairing the various meetings I would say the pro side is going to be very out numbered at this conference.


Gordon Glasson
FBH VC


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Natrix said:


> Looking at the agenda and at those chairing the various meetings I would say the pro side is going to be very out numbered at this conference.
> 
> 
> Gordon Glasson
> FBH VC


Just to clarify, by pro side do you mean pro keepers or pro legislation? Sorry if I'm being dense lol


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Tarron said:


> Just to clarify, by pro side do you mean pro keepers or pro legislation? Sorry if I'm being dense lol


Pro keepers.

Have sent you a PM

Gordon


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

'The majority are wild caught'...Really? How can they make such a sweeping statement - 'exotic pets' covers an incredibly diverse range of species, some of which are rarely wild caught any more as there is no need! I do agree with the earlier statement about drawing MEP's attentions to the lack of credible evidence behind such claims. Can't wait til Chris gets back from Belgium now as am dying to know the goings-on!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Natrix said:


> Pro keepers.
> 
> Have sent you a PM
> 
> Gordon


Glad pro keepers are highly represented.

I'll read now andcreply after work. Thanks Gordon.

I too look forward to Chris's return


----------

